# Tapioca Pudding



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

https://tastesbetterfromscratch.com/tapioca-pudding/

Tapioca Pudding

Easy, smooth and creamy homemade tapioca pudding is made with just 5 simple ingredients.

Servings: 3 cups

Ingredients:

2 3/4 cups 2% milk (or whole milk)
1 large egg
1/3 cup granulated sugar
3 Tablespoons minute/instant tapioca
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Instructions:

Add the milk and egg to a medium saucepan and whisk well to combine.

Stir in sugar and tapioca and let sit for 5 minutes.

Turn heat to medium and bring mixture to a bubbling, full boil (stirring constantly, being careful not to let it burn!).

Remove from heat. Stir in vanilla.

Place a piece of plastic wrap directly on the surface of the pudding and cool for 15-20 minutes. Serve warm or cold.


----------



## Mary-Anne (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh boy that used to be my favorite dessert but I’m the only one in the family that likes it. That becomes a problem because that means I have to eat it all. I eat it all because once I start I can’t stop.
My mouth is watering


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mary-Anne said:


> Oh boy that used to be my favorite dessert. My mouth is watering


Mine too.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes, this brings back wonderful memories. I love this simple dessert. Thank for the reminder of good things.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh my goodness - tapioca pudding reminds me of my childhood and we used to have that and sago and rice puddings just about every night for dessert. 
I didn't really like them then and have never made any milk puddings since leaving home and never will. 
I prefer to have fruit and yoghurt for dessert.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I love this pudding! But, I'm the only one in my family that likes it so I end up eating it all...LOL...I love fruits also but having this once in awhile is my idea of wonderful!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

A favorite of mine too.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

One of my favorite desserts.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe. I'm the only one that would eat it, too. Guess we all need to get together and share or just eat it all ourselves.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Yummy! I’m counting calories but I’ll definitely make room for this. Thank you.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Loved Grandma’s tapioca! Loved, loved, loved...maybe I’ll get some in heaven?

Sometimes good at a “cheesy diner”...hard to find on many menus, tho.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

You reminded me of how much I love tapioca pudding!! Must make some today. The recipe seems the same as the one on the box.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Disliked it from the time I was in primary school and we stayed for school dinners. The kids used to call it Frog Spawn yuk!

Marg


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

dancewithmarg said:


> Disliked it from the time I was in primary school and we stayed for school dinners. The kids used to call it Frog Spawn yuk!
> 
> Marg


My husband won't eat it, says it has fish eggs in it!
:sm02:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I make mine with large pearl tapioca. My Grandmother's recipe. Soaking the pearls overnight. I have to take this to our family reunions. They won't let me in the door without it. LOL I make a double batch.


----------

